

 U.S. Finds Porn Not Secrets on Suspected China Spy’s PC - longcheng
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-01/chinese-nasa-spy-suspect-to-plead-to-computer-rule-charge.html

======
joshbaptiste
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648321>

